# Vacuum sealer recommendations.



## jokensmoken (Apr 23, 2017)

Hey everyone,
I'm making the plunge into sous vide cooking and need some advice on vacuum sealers...My itty bitty counter top model just won't do the job I envision.
I'd really like to try sous vide on packer cut briskets and butts.  Experimenting with smoking them before and after sous vide cooking.
Any recommendations on a vacuum sealer that'll work...Or some other option for cooking LARGE cuts of meat sous vide.
I'm setting up a large cooler mod for my sous vide.
Any suggestions/recommendations  without getting rideculous expensive?
Walt.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 23, 2017)

Take a look at what Lisa [email protected] vacuum sealers unlimited. The VacMaster line is bomb proof. 

I have the VacMaster Pro380 and wouldn't trade it for anything. Spend a bit more and get yourself a machine that will last a lifetime.

Not  having a vacuum sealer doesn't mean you can't Sous Vide. Many just clip the bag to the top of whatever container you use. It does make it nice though to have one.


----------



## jokensmoken (Apr 23, 2017)

Thanks for the tip.  I'll check them out...I know a vacuum sealer isn't absolutely required for Sous Vide, but I've been wanting a sous vide unit and a larger sealer for awhile.
Now that my kids are grown and the divorce is final for the first time in 25 years i have some room for MY TOYS...AND my tax refund is finally mine all mine and it's burning a hole in my pocket...lol
Walt.


----------



## rexster314 (Apr 23, 2017)

me%20and%20vacmaster.jpg



__ rexster314
__ Apr 5, 2017






Go big or go home. Vacmaster 320 Chamber Sealer!


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 23, 2017)

JNS, I too am a firm believer in the vacmaster line,I have a VP215 which has served me well.


----------



## jokensmoken (Apr 23, 2017)

Nice looking unit.


----------

